# LCD JVC LT-32A61SU no enciende



## Druchi (Feb 29, 2016)

Hola de nuevo! Sigo intentando rescatar tvs de ir a la basura, a ver que pasa con esta!

Se trata de un LCD marca JVC modelo LT-32A61SU, el cual al intentar encenderla, se queda con el piloto azul encendido y ya está, no hace el más mínimo amago de encender ni de parpadear ni nada. Tanto con el mando como con los botones laterales, lo unico que puedo hacer es que se encienda y se apague el piloto azul. 
He destapado y a simple vista no se ve nada mal. Adjunto fotos ahora al final. En la foto de los cables, en el de la izquierda tengo voltajes de 3,2, 5 y 12. Sin embargo en el de la derecha los 24v no los tengo, tengo 0.


----------



## skynetronics (Feb 29, 2016)

Hola de nuevo, Druchi.

Tendrás que descargar el manual de servicio de tu TV y revisar la rama asociada al voltaje de 24v que alimenta al inversor.

Por lo que se puede apreciar en las fotos, hay un ennegrecimiento notorio en el área de la salida, por lo que es probable que algún transistor o diodo que esté en el secundario del chopper se haya visto afectado. 

Sería útil desconectar el cable que lleva los 24v y ver si hay presencia de aquel voltaje como para descartar si la falla está en la fuente o en la tarjeta a la que se están llevando los 24v.

Parte por comprobar eso.


----------



## Druchi (Feb 29, 2016)

He buscado el manual pero hasta que no esté en el ordenador no lo puedo ver.
Por otro lado, he desconectado el cable de los 24v y sigue sin voltaje. 
Esos 24v serían los que van al inverter, entonces, con la tv en standby, deberían existir? El voltaje del standby son los 3.2v, pero esos 3.2 tienen que estar cuando la tv está en standby, o cuando está encendida? Me lío con eso (bueno y con otras cosas).


----------



## skynetronics (Feb 29, 2016)

En algunos TVs, sólo con enchufarla aparecen los 24v en el conector que va al inversor, para luego de unos segundos, caer al voltaje STBY. Intenta ver si el voltaje de 24v aparece apenas lo enchufes para luego caer o desaparecer según corresponda.

Consulta: ¿Los voltajes de 5v, 12v y todos los que señalas en tu primer comentario te aparecen tan sólo con enchufar el TV o te aparecen luego de darle encendido? Si te aparecen luego de encenderla, entonces los 24v también tendrían que aparecer en el conector luego de dar la orden de encendido.

Si llegas a esa conclusión, céntrate en los semiconductores que están en la rama después del chopper (transistores, diodos Schottky, etc). Alguno seguramente se habrá fundido.


----------



## Druchi (Mar 1, 2016)

He mirado y solo tengo voltaje al encender, cuando está el piloto en azul. Voy a echar un ojo a lo que hay después del chopper, que no hay gran cosa.

Añado una foto del trozo del circuito. En el punto azul tengo los 14v que he de tener, y en el punto rojo ya no tengo nada. Voy acotando, pero un tanto perdido.


----------



## skynetronics (Mar 1, 2016)

¿En el comentario #5 subiste una foto? Si es así, no se pudo adjuntar.



Druchi dijo:


> *He mirado y solo tengo voltaje al encender*, cuando está el piloto en azul. Voy a echar un ojo a lo que hay después del chopper, que no hay gran cosa.
> 
> Añado una foto del trozo del circuito. En el punto azul tengo los 14v que he de tener, y en el punto rojo ya no tengo nada. Voy acotando, pero un tanto perdido.



¿A qué voltaje te refieres? ¿A los 12v, a los 24v?


----------



## Druchi (Mar 1, 2016)

skynetronics dijo:


> ¿En el comentario #5 subiste una foto? Si es así, no se pudo adjuntar.
> 
> 
> 
> ¿A qué voltaje te refieres? ¿A los 12v, a los 24v?



Había olvidado adjuntar la foto!   Estoy perdiendo la cabeza :loco:


----------



## skynetronics (Mar 1, 2016)

Con el esquemático, ahora entiendo mejor. Por si acaso, también revisa los transistores y los diodos que están en el primario del chopper.

Suerte con la detección de la falla .


----------



## Druchi (Mar 3, 2016)

Estoy comprobando el mosfet, el Q12 (W12NK90Z), fuera de placa, y creo que está bien según unos test, y mal según otros test, así que como no lo se, lo pongo aquí a ver:
Escala Ohms:
- Negativo a pata 1 y positivo a pata 2: Nada
- Negativo a pata 1 y positivo a pata 3: Nada
- Negativo a pata 2 y positivo a pata 3: 238 (escala 200k)
Ese test lo he visto en el post de "2 segundos y a negro"
Luego he probado en escala de diodos y:
- Negativo a pata 2 y positivo a pata 3: 510mv
- Positivo a pata 2 y negativo a pata 3: Nada
- Positivo a pata 1 y negativo a pata 2 o 3: Nada
Ese test lo he hecho alguna vez siguiendo algun video de youtube y supuestamente está bien.

Está bien? Voy a seguir probando cosas

He comprobado también el diodo D12 y las resistencias. No se por donde tirar, me da que ésta no la salvo :cabezon:


----------



## skynetronics (Mar 3, 2016)

Según yo, está bien ese MOSFET. Podrías intentar encenderlo un rato, después desenchufarlo y usar el "dedómetro" con cuidado (jaja) para ver si algún componente se está recalentando. 

También revisa U5 (el integrado que está antes del MOSFET que revisaste) y mide tensiones en el pin de VCC en el integrado (que en teoría debería marcarte bien, ya que tienes los 14v en el punto azul), y busca si tiene tensiones de salida.

¿En algún momento has retirado la placa del chassis para revisar el lado de las pistas? Puede haber algún o algunos componentes SMD que se hayan fundido.


----------



## Druchi (Mar 3, 2016)

El dedómetro lo he usado, la he tenido un par de horas encendida esta mañana a ver que pasaba, y nada fuera de lo normal.
La placa la tengo fuera ahora mismo, siempre la quito porque lo primero que hago es revisar soldaduras, y no se ve nada tostado.
El U5 como lo mediría? Tengo que hacer masa en él o valdría cualquier punto? Me da cosa tocar los bichos esos, se ven frágiles


----------



## skynetronics (Mar 3, 2016)

Para que te sea más fácil, en este caso mide los voltajes con el negativo del tester en el terminal negativo de C32 (donde tienes marcado el punto azul).

Tendrías que comprobar en primer lugar presencia de VCC en el pin 6 del integrado. 

Según el diagrama de voltajes con los que debería trabajar U5, te debería marcar algo más o menos así:

Pines: volts

1: 0.5v
2: 1.5v
3: 0
4: 0
5: 2.1v
6: 14.1v
7: 0
8: 1.2v

Esos son los voltajes en DC con los que U5 debería operar en condiciones normales.

Ojo, por que los componentes SMD no siempre se ennegrecen. Me tocó hace unas semanas comprobarlo con unos diodos SMD que estaban abiertos y no estaban ennegrecidos y también con unas resistencias teóricamente de 20 ohm pero que se desvalorizaron por un recalentamiento en otro componente y que me terminaron marcando como 700k.

Por ese motivo debes darte tiempo para hacer una buena inspección visual, con lupa incluida en la parte de pistas, y buscar componentes sospechosos.

Comprueba U5 a ver qué tal.


----------



## Druchi (Mar 4, 2016)

Pues no me da ningún voltaje ninguna de las patas. Es mas, el C32 tampoco tiene los 14 ahora.
He mirado con lupa los componentes SMD y sigo sin ver nada sospechoso. Me está poniendo nervioso ya la fuente esta 

A ver, tengo novedades. Me ha mosqueado que no tuviera voltaje el C32, así que le he dado la vuelta a la placa para medirlo desde arriba. Seguía sin ningún valor tocando sus patas, pero tocando con la punta del multímetro la pata y el aro que lleva la placa a la vez, ha saltado un pequeño chisporroteo y entonces me daba los 14v, y he escuchado el típico zumbido de la alta tensión, así que he puesto la tv de pie y estaba encendida con el cartel de "sin señal". He medido y evidentemente ya tengo los 24v.
Será el dichoso condensador que no hace bien contacto? Voy a resoldarlo y a ver que pasa!


Pues nada, después de resoldarlo como he podido (que mira que es mala la placa esta, y se ve que estuvo ya en algun servicio técnico e hicieron una chapucilla porque saltaron las pistas), parece que va. He estado encendiendo y apagando muchas veces a ver, y responde bien. De todas formas la tendré en pruebas unos días a ver si hace algo raro.
Muchas gracias por la ayuda Skynetronics , de todas formas no te vayas muy lejos por si no pasa el periodo de pruebas 
Dejo una foto:


----------



## skynetronics (Mar 4, 2016)

Probablemente la falla es más simple de lo que parece, jeje. 

Revisa bien y repasa con cuidado las soldaduras que veas sospechosas.

Suerte.


----------



## Druchi (Mar 4, 2016)

Justo acabo de editar el mensaje anterior mientras contestabas!


----------



## skynetronics (Mar 4, 2016)

Bueno, felicidades por la reparación. Ahora habrá que darle "marcha blanca" a ver cómo responde, jeje.


----------



## Druchi (Mar 4, 2016)

En unos días comento si sigue funcionando


----------



## Druchi (Mar 12, 2016)

Bueno, pues la tv sigue funcionando tras una semana de pruebas. Pero ahora le ha aparecido otro problema, y es que cuando lleva mucho tiempo encendida, le empieza a salir poco a poco una raya vertical de 1 o 2 pixels de anchura. No sabría decir que color es porque según el fondo la puedo ver azul, rosa, verde, o no verla. Es como si fuesen pixels "pegados", porque si ejerzo un poco de presión se iluminan blancos, pero me es raro que empiecen a salir cuando la pantalla lleva un buen rato encendida.


----------



## skynetronics (Mar 12, 2016)

Puede ser algún problema de filtraje, soldadura fría o una combinación de ambos.

Adjunta una foto de la imagen con rayas en el televisor.

En tu lugar le reemplazaría todos los condensadores de la fuente, son baratos.


----------



## Druchi (Mar 13, 2016)

Aquí dejo la foto. Esa "mancha" está abajo, y desde ahí sube hasta arriba la linea de 1-2 pixels de anchura. Antes era mas grande, por ejemplo el hueco que tiene en el centro antes era también mancha, pero a base de masajear la zona con un poco de presión ha ido desapareciendo.


----------



## Orald (Mar 13, 2016)

Hola.
Perdón por la osadía pero en cierta ocasión leí en algún sitio (que precisión ¿eh?) que este tipo de manchas se quitaban masajeando como tu dices a la vez que la pantalla proyectaba flashes de los tres colores. Creo recordar que para frotar utilizaban algún producto. Hay vídeos en youtube que emiten esos colores constantemente.

Ale, ale a masajear. Mejor coge el rodillo de amasar.

Ya nos cuentas. 
Un saludo desde Valladolid.


----------



## Druchi (Mar 13, 2016)

Si, hay videos en youtube o webs directamente que emiten los colores a toda velocidad. Iré masajeando y a ver que pasa, ya os contaré.


----------

